# Shimano 8010



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

gday all,

i've got a couple of shimano 8010 baitrunners, one i've recently bought off ebay and the other i've had since 2009, it's been a fantastic reel but it's getting a bit tired and in need of a service, what i want to know is are there any 8010 owners/users here that have had them successfully serviced, the reason i ask is because i've read reports where they can be a bit of a bugger to service and don't always come back with the drag operating smoothly.
(if you ever looked at the schematics of the reel you'll see they're a bit of a cluster feck :shock: )

anyway, if you've had one serviced, or can recommend a decent service centre in Qld then let us know please

cheers

elvis

8010


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I know its not QLD, but if you get stuck the Shimano distributor at Taren Point in Sydney gets really good reports on their servicing.


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

SharkNett said:


> *I know its not QLD, but if you get stuck the Shimano distributor at Taren Point in Sydney gets really good reports on their servicing.*


thanks sharknett, i could post it no problems, i don't mind if i get a decent result, it's not so much finding a service centre but finding someone with history of successfully servicing the 8010.

thanks for the reply 

elvis


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

liam8227 said:


> Have you opened it up yourself? Getting reels serviced is pretty pricey. I had an Abu 6500 serviced and the drag upgraded (for some reason I just could never get the prick of a thing working myself). Cost me $70. A new one isn't too much dearer.
> 
> The newer shimano DL baitrunners are about $100-150. Should a service be $50 I would probably save my pennies and get a new reel.
> 
> However the servicing is pretty easy. I disassemble from the spool back. Laying out as I work (be careful to put the bits down as they came out or take a photo of each bit as it is in the reel. Wipe off the old greae, degrease whats left. New grease on the drive gears and light machine oil on the bearings. There is a chance the bearings are buggered if you havent serviced it in the past. You can get replacement bearings from a bearing shop. Way cheaper than OEM ones. Just drip a bit of machine oil on them (and the roller bearing) after each trip.


gday liam,

I've had it serviced once since new and the drag was never the same after the service, this prompted me to search a bit online and found a few comments etc on forums where the same had happened to other reels, the other 8010 I have was bought out of the UK on evilbay for cheaper than the new DL so I'd probably go that way if I have to, I'm a bit attached to the reel though ;-)

I've sent an email to the Shimano dealer in NSW requesting a quote, will probably hear something after the hols I suppose.

below is the layout for a 6010, I'm no mechanical slouch but I wouldn't attempt it myself.










cheers

elvis


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

The drag isn't 'smooth' under load, even with minimal tension it sticks, RE: rear and front drag, do you mean the main drag for the reel as the rear and the dial drag for the baitrunner mode as the front ? They're both located at the rear.

the handle still turns OK but it's not as smooth as the new 8010, that's a good tip for the carbon washers, if it (the quote) is unreasonable I might have a go at it myself, got nothing to lose I suppose, or post it you with a Dan Murphys voucher 

cheers

elvis


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks mate, I'll let you know how I go


----------

